# Notebooks



## Shodan (Nov 3, 2003)

Currently, or in the past, are notebooks a part of your Kenpo journey?  Are they required?  Have you written down everything you've learned, just parts you have trouble with, or nothing?

  My first instructor required notebooks and told us to write everything down as though we were either telling someone over the phone or telling a blind person.  This ends up making you be very detailed in your note-writing.  Later, no other instructor I've had has required them, but I was so used to writing everything by the time my first instructor moved away, that I realized the importance of having notes.  Since the beginning of my Kenpo journey, I have had several times where Kenpo was not available to me and my notes have proved to be quite a help in those times for things to practice, things to re-learn or things to clarify.

  Anyone else?

  Thanks-
                 :asian:  :karate:


----------



## gman (Nov 3, 2003)

I have been thinking of keeping notes or a diary of some sort a lot lately. I am still very new to the art and I thought it might be nice to reflect on the past for some inspiration once in a while. Also to laugh at myself for some of the things I thought were difficult to learn.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _*
> Currently, or in the past, are notebooks a part of your Kenpo journey?  Are they required?  Have you written down everything you've learned, just parts you have trouble with, or nothing? Thanks-
> :asian:  :karate:
> *



Although I don't require anyone to keep an "Accumulative Journal", it is an extremely good idea.  I have a very elaborate set that I have created over the years.. in fact, I have several different types of journals for different purposes.

:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 3, 2003)

I haven't kept a notebook.  I'm bad enough with my own personal journal (great at starting, but not as good in keeping up a written consistent daily/weekly log).  However, I do see some benefits.  

One of my friends writes down her way of how techniques are done and what her main difficulty were with these and how she overcame them.  She has them categorized by belt rank.

Another one writes a daily log of what was done in class each time and the highlights of these classes.

The closest thing I have are occasional "self-letters" (basically letters I write to "someone", but were not intended to be given) about my accounts of certain life-awakening moments or lessons I learned related to martial arts.  These letters span over the past 18 years.  These aren't necessarily chronological and aren't notes on techniques, but more based on a certain insight or a mastery of self or regarding a concept.  

I've had a few instructors who read some of these letters saying I ought to compile them into a book and publish them... I dunno if I'm ready for that as some incidents are rather personal for me.

Basically, each instructor I've had (past and present) all have their own different reasons of why notebooks could/should be kept.  My current one just leaves it up to each of us whether or not we keep one and however we do it.  The bottom line here is that notebooks are intended for us to keep track of our own personal progress and goal-setting.

- Ceicei


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Nov 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _*
> Basically, each instructor I've had (past and present) all have their own different reasons of why notebooks could/should be kept.  - Ceicei *



Yes, the choice is up to you.  Mr. Parker called it the "Accumulative Journal" because it accumulates all types of data.  Goals, different points of views on techniques, basics, forms, sets, etc., interesting strings on the web, the list goes on and on.  

It would give you a good resource to go to on various topics as you travel thru your journey in the art and what different instructors taught you.

:asian:


----------



## pete (Nov 4, 2003)

journals and written technique descriptions are, at least to me, a double edged sword. Too little description may leave you staring blankly at the page, too much takes the heart and soul out of the motion and turns it into a game of twister... left foot on green circle. i personally opt for "less is more" and if i am stumped or something just isn't working for me, i'll humbly ask another student or my instructor.

also, i see talk of organizing techniques. well i put mine into a spreadsheet with columns such as position of attacker (front, rear, side, 2 person), type of attack (step through punch, kick, grab, headlock, weapon, etc...) and applications utilized in the technique, such as pins, locks and traps, takedowns, and working the blocks to the inside or outside). this doesn't include the actual step by step description of the technique. to practice, i use filters to select a set of techniques to work for the day.


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2003)

It is a requirement.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 13, 2003)

Good to have, but I've never relied on them.

You can't have all of the information, all of the time. You should learn it, and then forget it. It will come back to you at its own choosing.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 13, 2003)

I think keeping a notebook depends on the individual.  I mean, I have a notebook that has a list of the techniques and forms but nothing with a move by move breakdown.  For me I can't understand techniques written down, I need to see them preformed to understand and/or remember it.  For me video is the best training tool.  If I forget I can always reference Mr. Tatums videos and that helps me, because if I have to read it, it might as well be written in French because my brain just doesn't work that way.   I have known people though that benefit greatly from writing down their techniques and keeping a journal or notebook.  To me it's an individual thing.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 13, 2003)

It so far seems like my best students are the ones who have kept notebooks and put things in their own frame of reference ... especially at first when there is so much terminology and it is all new. 

Heck, I still keep notebooks, and rumor has it Mr. Parker was never without his pad and pen.

-Michael


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2003)

I guess it depends upon the level being taught. I guarantee if you don't keep a notebook with me you'll fail. Imagine doing something for a number of years, and never writing anything down. You just commit everything to memory. Well that tells me that what you're learning is so simplistic you can remember it, which probably also means you're not being taught very much. I go to a one hour briefing at work and come back with a stack of papers. What if you went to high school, (let alone college) and for four years you didn't write anything down. You just had to "remember." No homework, just whatever you picked up in class, and then took the tests. Wait! That sounds like some of our public schools, and we know how good some of those students are. Now imagine after they graduate, they become "teachers." I don't know about you but that should scare the bajeebas out of you, public school, college, or Kenpo. No offense but if you don't have a notebook, you must still be in pre-school heading for kindergarden. Some of us teach College.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 13, 2003)

Not all of us can write - digital recording, DVD's, VCR tapes, copies of articles or posts on the internet by Seniors (or not so senior, but with great ideas), magazine articles, books, etc., can all be part of your "notebook".  It does not have to be spiral bound or on a legal pad to have value.

A notebook is not just handwritten notes about what you do, but can be a framework or outline for your Art, what you have been taught, theories YOU want to test, and maybe even a map to where you want to be in Kenpo  1 year, 5 years, or 10 years from now.  

We can't be too judgmental, after all, I never kept a notebook in Shotokan or Taekwondo.  Of course I was younger and not as many brain cells had died.  

 
-Michael


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *Not all of us can write - digital recording, DVD's, VCR tapes, copies of articles or posts on the internet by Seniors (or not so senior, but with great ideas), magazine articles, books, etc., can all be part of your "notebook".  It does not have to be spiral bound or on a legal pad to have value.
> 
> A notebook is not just handwritten notes about what you do, but can be a framework or outline for your Art, what you have been taught, theories YOU want to test, and maybe even a map to where you want to be in Kenpo  1 year, 5 years, or 10 years from now.
> ...



I agree that a "notebook" may take many forms. I have students who keep notes on PDA's, computers, and even hand written. My point is things must br recorded, and if you're not "recording" information and digesting lessons in a manner that may be retrieved, your lessons will suffer IF you have a knowledgeable teacher. I know dam well your students record their information, don't they? It's all about the level of the teacher, and the level someone wants to learn. Parker had reams of handwritten notes, and spent a significant amount of time transferring them when he moved into the computer age. He's the one that started me "recording." For the record, I have a black too in shotokan, and I also never took a note either. I think that speaks for itself.


----------



## Shodan (Nov 13, 2003)

I agree- I don't know where I would be without my notebook today (Especially since I have been without a studio to practice in from time to time in my Kenpo journey).  I have kept notes from the very beginning and, looking back, I really thank my first instructor for starting us on it cuz some of the subsequent teachers have not even mentioned them!!  My notebook has helped me out so much- not only do I get to see how my writing has changed over the years, but also some of the tech. variations as taught by various people, etc.  I also have all my personal forms written down that I've had to do for testing at certain levels- not something I practice all the time but they are in there should I want to refer to or remember them.

  Right now, everything is hand-written, but I would like to start to transfer everything to computer soon and print it all out as well as store it on computer.  I also would like to take video of myself doing everything so I have that to look at.

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shodan _
> *I also would like to take video of myself doing everything so I have that to look at.*



And for your posterity to see how you did....  Your kids will love watching your videos over and over again.

- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 13, 2003)

Why do you need to keep notes or a notebook?  Wouldn't that all depend on what you want out of the art.  I don't even think that just because you don't keep a notebook means you're learning is simple or material is lacking.  It really depends on the person.  I have a very addictive personallity so when I do something (kenpo) my mind is fully invested.  I do have reminders and reference material that I compile but 9 out of 10 times looking at it does little for me, I need to see it preformed either in person or on video.  My other curiosity is this, do you need to keep a notebook to become effective in your estimation or just for teaching purposes?


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kenpo12 _
> *Why do you need to keep notes or a notebook?  Wouldn't that all depend on what you want out of the art.  I don't even think that just because you don't keep a notebook means you're learning is simple or material is lacking.  It really depends on the person.  I have a very addictive personallity so when I do something (kenpo) my mind is fully invested.  I do have reminders and reference material that I compile but 9 out of 10 times looking at it does little for me, I need to see it preformed either in person or on video.  My other curiosity is this, do you need to keep a notebook to become effective in your estimation or just for teaching purposes? *



Sounds like you are a visual learner.   You've gotta learn however you feel the best way you can.
- Ceicei


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 13, 2003)

Ceicei,

  You got it!  I'm totally a visual learner.  Thank God for video.  LOL


----------



## pete (Nov 13, 2003)

rather than relying on a professional video created and performed by someone else, tape yourself doing some techniques, forms, etc. watch them with a critical eye.  then do it again 3 months from now and compare.  also compare them against the professional tape.  if you are a visual learner, who better to learn from then yourself?


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 13, 2003)

Pete,

  I do that as well, I tape my tests or tape myself preforming forms, sets, etc. and then I look at horrible I look (LOL!) and try to improve on it.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 13, 2003)

A notebook is an absolute must. I've kept mine from day 1 and has many numerous good tips and such in it.


----------



## Doc (Nov 13, 2003)

If you feel you can get all you need by "looking" then you have chosen the level you wish to study, and that is OK. But you may not be able to compare yourself to those who take a more detailed educational approach. There are things that cannot be conveyed by looking even in "motion."


----------



## pete (Nov 14, 2003)

i personally find there are things that cannot be conveyed by looking... or reading!  for instance, one is limited by the level of understanding when the notes are written, and further limited by one's command of the english language, and again limited by the level of understanding when reading it back.  

same can be true for video taping, except any confusion of "what was i thinking about when i wrote this" is eliminated. however, other problems such as camera angles can distort the message as well.  Some of us are just not that good with the written word, and some of us are not that good with a camera!

my original suggestion on notebooks, IMHO, is a "less is more" approach; to  keep minimal notes, rather than a step by step narrative.  video taping yourself to supplement the notes and make adjustments... and if you have professional tapes, compare yourself on film vs the instructor.  

I like to use an analogy to a jazz musician and his "fake book".  You wouldn't want to listen to him play it straight, yet the fake book allows him to quickly reference a song and go on to play it from the heart.

doc, i'd truly appreciate your opinion on this approach, and whether you fell i may be missing something now that may hinder my progress later.

I mean none of these methods to suggest the replacement of hands on training, or to advocate the use of tapes and books to replace live-learning from a good instructor.


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 14, 2003)

There's observing and there's feeling. These should be first in your training. Then go write down what you experienced.

If you have to write down anything more than principles, like, Step 1. .....  Step 2. ...... then maybe it is just a memorization tool. You'll either learn it by practice and then be able to discard those Step by Step notes, or you'll never learn it.

Other than aiding in your initial learning, a notebook is more of a security blanket.

Perhaps the better term would be a journal. In this method or writing, you could record what you did that day, but it shouldn't be a requirement to go back and flip thru the pages as you cram for your next test.


----------



## kenpo12 (Nov 14, 2003)

Doc,

  I do understand your point, but I actually learn the most from doing, the looking is merely for reference.  There are ton of things that can't be learned by reading, taking notes or any other way but doing it, and feeling it.  As far as comparing to those who take a more detailed educational approach, there is more than one way to skin a cat.


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 14, 2003)

Personally, I'd take some of the visual learner stuff with a rock of salt. And I write this as someone who has a lot of trouble learning because I can't understand what I see.

I learned a lot from keeping a notebook, which I need to go back to. It helped with techs, for example, because I had to translate what I'd been taught into my own terms.

Now, I write the stuff that happens, the stuff I'm shown, the stuff I suddelnly figure out--not as often as I should. But I believe in it.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 14, 2003)

First, I think that taking notes is something personal. Some may feel compelled to write them, some may not. My instructor advocates them mainly after sparring, like what I have done wrong, how is my partner reacting, etc.

Second, video is more of a visual aid and reference. My instructor always says that this is the best way to see (seing is believing) how you have progressed in a certain period of time, and recommends them specially when people are feeling negative towards their progression in kenpo.

Third, I maintain a public journal about my kenpo journey. I write it when I feel like it, and it has a little bit of what we've been doing at class, how I was feeling or a report of a certain event. I enjoy writing it, but it's more for other people to read. I don't use to reread it.

I also write some material out after seminars. But that is so I don't have to actively train them regularly to remember them. It's like I'm cheating to myself. Forms, sets and techniques are already available in many places for reference (many thanks again for your site, Michael). If I am to compare them to college notes, they're still a complement of books already written by someone else and a way to forget what you're not inmediately using (some people forgot completely and burn them notes after the tests...). 

Besides, written history is the best way for winners to manipulate it to suit their interests and these notes are the same. So I think that relaying only on written notes it's a dangerous two edged weapon: *it can help remember things, and it also makes it easier to forget* what you were supposed to convey to memory and training once you've written the material down. And if you loose the notes, then, there's nothing there to remind you of what you've forgotten

So yes for notes, but not as a way to avoid training regularly the material, all the material you've learned.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I guess it depends upon the level being taught. *



Doc, it does depend on the person and their memory. I had a college mate who only had two pages of notes for a whole mathematics semester, while I had 200. He passed the first time while I failed that same exam.



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I guarantee if you don't keep a notebook with me you'll fail. Imagine doing something for a number of years, and never writing anything down. You just commit everything to memory. Well that tells me that what you're learning is so simplistic you can remember it, which probably also means you're not being taught very much.*



Again, I have to disagree with you here, and I have two college degrees. As I stated in another post, you commit to paper what you don't want to, or can't at that moment, commit to memory. It doesn't say anything about the complexity of the material being learnt, just about your focus and intention and memory when you where studying it.



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> * I go to a one hour briefing at work and come back with a stack of papers.*



Probably ideas to be developed further, or a list of to do things....



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *  What if you went to high school, (let alone college) and for four years you didn't write anything down. You just had to "remember." No homework, just whatever you picked up in class, and then took the tests. Wait! That sounds like some of our public schools, and we know how good some of those students are. Now imagine after they graduate, they become "teachers." I don't know about you but that should scare the bajeebas out of you, public school, college, or Kenpo.*



:lol: That was me in public school  I can see your point and agree with it, but again, there's other side to this, and it's the talented ones who can remember without notes or homework, just by _paying proper atention in class _ to what the teacher is trying to teach.



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *  No offense but if you don't have a notebook, you must still be in pre-school heading for kindergarden. Some of us teach College. *



And that won't save you from people burning notebooks after tests


----------



## Doc (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pete _
> *i personally find there are things that cannot be conveyed by looking... or reading!  for instance, one is limited by the level of understanding when the notes are written, and further limited by one's command of the english language, and again limited by the level of understanding when reading it back.
> 
> same can be true for video taping, except any confusion of "what was i thinking about when i wrote this" is eliminated. however, other problems such as camera angles can distort the message as well.  Some of us are just not that good with the written word, and some of us are not that good with a camera!
> ...



Well sir I really think we agree. All forms of information retrieval are limited, especially in a "hands on" teaching environment required for self defense. But there are aspects absolutely required that go beyond hands on and enter the intellectual.

I think for many your anology is on the money because of the "artistic" approach of most. That is, flexibility of interpretation and free expression can be limited and confined by a "by the numbers" approach. 

But long before you can express yourself extemporaneously, the rudiments must be learned in a rote manner to allow inculcation of the requisite intellectual and physical information. No one learned the "abc's" without them being written down and understanding the letters relationship to each other and rules of spelling, sentence structure, and speech.  

In my world you learn the strict unwavering "abc's", then you learn to "print," usually by copying specific sentences designed to extend your lessons into structure. Then we begin to "write" with cursive or script, expressing ourselves better and better as our understanding and vocabulary grows. Ultimately we end up at "shorthand" when it suits our needs." But even shorthand has strict rules of applications.

The difference between "martial science" and the "martial arts," is interpretation of the free expression of an art comes much sooner in one's developent. "Martial science" requires a much larger "abc" structure, and subsequently a significantly larger base of information. Much more intricate, and therefore one finds themselves in the rudimentary stage much longer. That doesn't mean you can't be effective, but the understanding and mechanisms takes longer to reach much higher levels than an art.

Quick self defense is the goal of many, then there is a "journey" of free expression and exploration. That was/is the goal of Parker's commercial vehicle. But in reality its base is not significant enough to foster long term skills for most beyond the "artistic" expression devoid of substantial scientific reality. The efficacy of one methodology over another is only predicated on the goals of the student and their own long term desires of effectiveness and efficiency.

Think about it. Old men in China are not exploring "motion" but are concentrating on much more sophisticated knowledge and its applications. As a simple example, when I first began informing some of the relevancy of "nerve" strikes and acupucture meridian energy maniplulation, (a very small part of the overall information) most suggested that was not a part of Kenpo as they understood it. They are right, but that doesn't mean American Kenpo is devoid of the information, only the instruction in their lineage.

The knowledge is rare and not widely disseminated, but it exists and can definitely alter perceptions of "basics" and their expression, as well as the volume of ones "abc's" sir. Good or bad is relative. What I may call bad, may be great for someone else. Parker is a genius you know.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 14, 2003)

My last post was supporting yours in a weird humorous kind of way.

I personally am enjoying finding and using pressure points, nerve strikes, etc. as part of my techniques.  I think that Mr. Parker, and his students, developed effective techniques that often hit them, but was not reliant on the point.  I am not sure if I am making sense here.  An example would be executing Five Swords and using the handsword to the "neck" to actually pinpoint the nerve at the base of the occipital, and to change the angle of incidence slightly so that the strike is more downward AND inward.  This "change" assumes that the opponent is bent over at the waist, so that the "inward component of the handsword actually is on a path of motion from his occipital to the front of the forehead.  

So that rather than smashing the cervical vertebra (which certainly works), we are striking the same point we do when executing the inward overhead looping back-knuckle (or forearm) that we use in Obscure Claws.  TA-DING ... it  don't take much and they are out.

Convoluted way for me to try to put something so easy into words.  What I am saying that it does not matter in the moment, where you strike of the two examples for Five Swords, they have a similar effect.  One is just a bit less sophisticated than the nerve strike ... both drop you, and all my students have to learn the gross motion before I will show them the points that refine the strike and require much less effort for a maximum effect.

Whew!

-Michael


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *I personally am enjoying finding and using pressure points, nerve strikes, etc. as part of my techniques.  I think that Mr. Parker, and his students, developed effective techniques that often hit them, but was not reliant on the point.  I am not sure if I am making sense here.
> -Michael *



Interesting!  Are there any existing MT threads that cover this subject regarding pressure points and nerve strikes?

- Ceicei


----------



## Doc (Nov 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *My last post was supporting yours in a weird humorous kind of way.
> 
> I personally am enjoying finding and using pressure points, nerve strikes, etc. as part of my techniques.  I think that Mr. Parker, and his students, developed effective techniques that often hit them, but was not reliant on the point.  I am not sure if I am making sense here.  An example would be executing Five Swords and using the handsword to the "neck" to actually pinpoint the nerve at the base of the occipital, and to change the angle of incidence slightly so that the strike is more downward AND inward.  This "change" assumes that the opponent is bent over at the waist, so that the "inward component of the handsword actually is on a path of motion from his occipital to the front of the forehead.
> ...



I hear you loud and clear. You know we're both preaching to each others chior.:asian:


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Think about it. Old men in China are not exploring "motion" but are concentrating on much more sophisticated knowledge and its applications. As a simple example, when I first began informing some of the relevancy of "nerve" strikes and acupucture meridian energy maniplulation, (a very small part of the overall information) most suggested that was not a part of Kenpo as they understood it. They are right, but that doesn't mean American Kenpo is devoid of the information, only the instruction in their lineage.
> 
> The knowledge is rare and not widely disseminated, but it exists and can definitely alter perceptions of "basics" and their expression, as well as the volume of ones "abc's" sir. Good or bad is relative. What I may call bad, may be great for someone else. Parker is a genius you know. *



I wish there were more instructors out there spreading this information. Those of us who can't rely on blunt force trauma need to work more over this material.

But most of this information can only be conveyed by a qualified instructor, and those are hard to find...


----------



## Doc (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *I wish there were more instructors out there spreading this information. Those of us who can't rely on blunt force trauma need to work more over this material.
> 
> But most of this information can only be conveyed by a qualified instructor, and those are hard to find... *



Yes sir you are correct, but most would be surprised to know just how small a part that information really is compared to the volume of information that should be taught.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 15, 2003)

It's "Yes Ma'am", not "Yes Sir" when talking to KenpoMachine.  And *she* has a great Kenpo web site originating in Spain(?), if memory serves.

Oss,:asian: 
-Michael


----------



## Doc (Nov 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Michael Billings _
> *It's "Yes Ma'am", not "Yes Sir" when talking to KenpoMachine.  And she has a great Kenpo web site originating in Spain(?), if memory serves.
> 
> Oss,:asian:
> -Michael *


Whoa - My bad! No offense intended.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Whoa - My bad! No offense intended. *



No offense taken, sir  It's not that many times that I sign with my name here. 
And thanks Michael for the compliments, now I've blushed :lol:

Lucía


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *Yes sir you are correct, but most would be surprised to know just how small a part that information really is compared to the volume of information that should be taught. *



I know we are being taught a shortened program and the information in there to explore is already huge. 
With the complete syllabus I would have no time to go over it as many times as needed to grasp the information fully in the little time I have.

But after basics, you need this information to make most of the sd techniques work properly. Though I tend to unify pressure points with joint/control manipulations as well, due to my lack of in depth knowledge in this area. 

If I don't recall bad, some pressure points are addressed as targets in the finger set, isn't it so?


----------



## Doc (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpomachine _
> *I know we are being taught a shortened program and the information in there to explore is already huge.*


*

I agree, but "exploration" is not possible without a competent instructor, who shouldn't be teaching a "shortened" program if possible.




			But after basics, you need this information to make most of the sd techniques work properly.
		
Click to expand...


I think you should be shown how to make the self defense techniques work in the beginning. Also there is no "after basics." Basics continue perpetually as understanding grows. Parker always said, "There is no such thing as basics, only a basic understanding of the information."




			If I don't recall bad, some pressure points are addressed as targets in the finger set, isn't it so?
		
Click to expand...

*
A couple are addressed because they are in specific locations, but the primary theme of Finger Set as I was taught is "body alignment principles." I know in the commercial model it addresses "soft tissue assaults" which we basically don't use.


----------



## Kenpomachine (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I agree, but "exploration" is not possible without a competent instructor, who shouldn't be teaching a "shortened" program if possible.*



The "shortened" program is the program learnt by Petit and Luis González, with techniques added later when people went back to the States to work with Parker.  Or now, with one of my instructors learning the whole program  from Larry Tatum.

I should have explained it better.  



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *I think you should be shown how to make the self defense techniques work in the beginning. Also there is no "after basics." Basics continue perpetually as understanding grows. Parker always said, "There is no such thing as basics, only a basic understanding of the information."*



Point taken...  
So then, you go back to the material to have a better understanding of the information, no? And to get a hold of what you've overlooked the first time...



> _Originally posted by Doc _
> *A couple are addressed because they are in specific locations, but the primary theme of Finger Set as I was taught is "body alignment principles." I know in the commercial model it addresses "soft tissue assaults" which we basically don't use. *



I wish I can see what you're refering to... physically. I think I wouldn't understand the differences unless I have a knowledge of your Finger Set.


----------

